# Applet+Jdbc+Mysql == unsicher?



## regaa (7. Sep 2005)

Alsooo..ich ruf ein Applet vom lokalen webserver auf. Dieses Applet soll sich zu einem lokalen MySQL Server über den jdbc Treiber verbinden können. Da ich hintergestiegen bin das man eigentlich den bytecode wieder in quellcode umsetzen kann lautet meine Frage wie folgt: Gibt es eine sichere Möglichkeit zwischen dem Applet und dem MySQL Server zu kommunizieren? Ist es überhaupt nötig sich solche Methoden auszudenken? Reicht es nicht einfach aus wenn der MySQL user unter host nur den localhost eingetragen hat? Kann man irgendwie mit php verhindern das jemand die class auslesen kann etc? 

Für Tipps und Hints wäre ich euch dankbar  .


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Sep 2005)

was solln "localhost" bei einem Applet sein??

das Problem ist schon klar, sicherste Lösung ist es, die Datenbankabfragen am Server zu lassen und die Daten über http oder RMI vom Applet abholen zu lassen


----------



## regaa (7. Sep 2005)

Also quasi die Abfrage in ein PHP Script stecken und das PHP Script mit dem Applet kommunizieren lassen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Sep 2005)

jo

anders kannst du es kaum vermeiden, dass die zugangsdaten zur db in der .class datei des applets drin stecken...


----------



## root''-- (14. Sep 2005)

Hi,
wäre es nicht sicher genug, mit einem SSLSocket die Zugriffsdaten vom Server zu holen und damit zu verbinden? Dann stehen die Daten ja nicht im Bytecode?

Mfg


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Sep 2005)

ja, aber dann muss die eigentliche DB Connection auch wieder verschlüsselt sein (konfigurieren)

sonst wird ja dann später doch das PW im klartext rübergeschickt

und es könnte jemand mit einem ByteCodeEnchancer am Applet rumspielen und das über SSL geholte PW doch irgendwie ausgeben...


----------



## freez (4. Okt 2005)

Und wie wäre es mit extra Anmeldung am Applet? Dann würden die Informationen zwar immernoch im Klartext verschickt, aber im Bytecode kann man nix finden.

Kann der MySQL Server eine verschlüsselte Kommunikation aufbauen? Ist das so ohne weiteres mit Java realisierbar?


----------

